# Eric Johnson - Ottawa -May 28



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At the Brass Monkey? A basement pool hall? Yes. I thought it would be an acoustic show, but apparently it's full band.

Sadly, although the show will be a 4 minute drive from my house, and although he is one of my favourite players, I'll be thousands of miles away at that time. So somebody here better go to the show and enjoy it! *#*(


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

mhammer said:


> At the Brass Monkey? A basement pool hall? Yes. I thought it would be an acoustic show, but apparently it's full band.
> 
> Sadly, although the show will be a 4 minute drive from my house, and although he is one of my favourite players, I'll be thousands of miles away at that time. So somebody here better go to the show and enjoy it! *#*(


Need to check the schedule!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is the capacity of this venue?

Tickets for most shows available at the bar in advance or online at www.ticketzone.com

Conveniently located in the Greenbank Square Mall at the corner of Greenbank & Hunt Club. Only a few kilometres from the 416 exit, close to hotels, restaurants and other amenities....


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Show is sold out


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I'll be thousands of miles away at that time.


Same here.

@greco, I think the capacity of the BM is 200 persons top


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Great show! That guy has fast fingers - REALLY fast fingers. Unfortunatey any vocals were badly handled. Wuite unntelligible near the back of the room. The guitar could also have been a nudge louder but you could hear it. The club has a video system which they finally got going part way through show so you could see what was happening on stage on the multiple screens around the room. 
All of the equipment geeks, myself included, finally got up to the front of the stage after the show was over to have a look at his "stuff". He was using 2 Fender Twin Reverbs and 2 Marshall heads with one cabinet each. Sorry that I am not a Marshall geek and cannot tell you which heads he was using. Stomp boxes. Which ones does he use?? The short answer is almost all of them! There were 3 pedal board, jam packed with pedals and power supplies. Two were roughly 3 ft by 2 ft each and the third looked to be 6ft by 2ft. I do recall seeing a POG and he uses Voodoo Lab for his power supplies. Easily upwards of 50 stomp boxes.
To me, mind boggling. An incredible amount of work, trial and error to figure out your sound and which pedal gets placed where in order of precedence. Obviously he hears a difference in his sound when the different boxes are used. And they form an integral part of the sound he wants to create. An interesting concept on crafting a particular sound.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

bluebayou said:


> Unfortunatey any vocals were badly handled. Wuite unntelligible near the back of the room. The guitar could also have been a nudge louder but you could hear it.


I was at the Montreal show last Friday. They struggled with the sound pretty much all night too. Very disappointing, especially considering how anal retentive he is said to be about such things. The first couple of songs, any time he came to the microphone to sing there was strong feedback. He looked stage right at his guitar tech. The mix was never quite right, except, interestingly, when he was on piano. I actually enjoyed these songs a lot too. He played a Les Paul for one song, a white strat with rosewood fingerboard for a couple of songs and a red hollowbody strat the rest of the night. He has two or three completely different amp-pedal setups and actually plugs into different ones (at different locations on stage!) for different songs. I've never seen that before.


----------

